# Principles of Sketchup?



## Wanlock Dod (15 Jan 2008)

I've struggled with Sketchup a bit in the early(ish) design stages of a couple of projects, but mostly I've found it to be a slightly infuriating kind of a thing. Initially I would try to build an object from a number of pieces, but I could never quite get them to integrate together to make a whole. After a while I gave up that approach and tried to start with the whole and manipulate it into the kind of shape that I was after with lots of pushing and pulling here and there. Sometimes this seemed like a better approach (a single object rather than loads of bits floating around in space) but sometimes it seems to be a very longwinded way of getting what I wanted.

Should I just cut my losses and sharpen a pencil?

Cheers,

Dod


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Jan 2008)

Should you cut your losses? I don't know. I figure if I can learn SketchUp, anyone can. Do you want to give it another go? Maybe with someone helping you out as you do?


----------



## Chris Knight (15 Jan 2008)

Building a model as a big lump is OK if you don't want to do much with it - 
so best reserved for a quick look to see if something makes any kind of sense. However, as soon as you want to use the model for more serious purposes, or examine something in greater detail, then it pays to have constructed it from components etc.

Ergo, don't spend any significant time building a big lump, the effort will be mostly wasted.


----------



## Shultzy (15 Jan 2008)

Waterhead37, take a look at these sites and see if they improve things

This is DaveR at best and his most soothing :lol: 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... 0985873902


http://www.go-2-school.com/podcasts

http://download.sketchup.com/downloads/ ... rials.html


----------



## SketchUp Guru (15 Jan 2008)

Shultzy":25gynhlb said:


> Waterhead37, take a look at these sites and see if they improve things
> 
> This is DaveR at best and his most soothing :lol:
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid ... 0985873902



In other words, I put Shultzy to sleep. :lol:


----------



## Shultzy (15 Jan 2008)

What was that Dave zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz :lol:


----------



## Wanlock Dod (16 Jan 2008)

Thanks folks,

So I think I've just been watching Dave being soothing, what I get from it is that making the basic shape of a something by the pushing and pulling approach is fine, but if you want a detailed diagram of the components you can take it apart and rebuild it elsewhere (a set distance and direction away so that everything will align afterwards - that must be one of the clever bits).

But, I say, sometimes when I'm doing the pushy-pully stuff sometimes it just seems difficult, but if I make a separate bit (say the top of a table) I have great difficulty getting the two parts to interface. There always seems to be a bit of overlap or some kind of magnatic force keeping them apart. Is there an easy way around this?
:? 
Thanks,

Dod


----------



## Shultzy (16 Jan 2008)

Wanlock Dod, put "inference" into the search engine of sketchup help and look at the first 3 that are found. This should show you how to attach an object to your mouse pointer to move it to where you want it.


----------



## SketchUp Guru (16 Jan 2008)

WD, may I call you WD?

Regarding getting components to align, try this first. Go to Window>Model Info>Units and uncheck Enable Length Snapping. Also set Precision very high. If you are working in millimetres, set it to 0.001 or 0.0001. These setting can be made part of your startup template.

Maybe I should just make a metric template that makes sense for woodworking projects and figure out a place to post it so you can download it and install it. Figuring out a spot for it will take me longer than making it.

When you are moving entities, that is components, groups or even just geometry, you need to grab it in a place that makes sense. Although you can grab the entity anywhere, you should be selective about where you do grab it. For example, suppose you want to place a table top so there is an equal overhang between front and back. Orbit down so you are looking up at the underside of the table. Feel along the edge of the top with the Move tool until it snaps in on the center of the edge on the end of the top. Get the move going in the desired direction and then hold the Shift key to lock that direction. Now move the cursor to the center of the apron on the table (you'll have to feel along the edge until it snaps to it. The top will also snap into place so that it's center is aligned with the center of the apron. Now if you need to align the top left to right, orbit around to the front and repeat the process.

FWIW, I would tend to use guide lines to layout the location of the top over the base of the table and draw it in place. That would eliminate the need to move it into place.


----------



## wizer (16 Jan 2008)

i'll host it Dave, happily


----------



## SketchUp Guru (16 Jan 2008)

Thank you. I'll get it done and send it to you. I'm working on your PM right now.  Replying by e-mail.


----------



## wizer (16 Jan 2008)

Thanks Dave, as usual, no rush.


----------

